# topics for project



## j1n M@tt (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm doing  B.E in Computer Science  and am now in 6th sem. This sem we hav to do our mini project.Can u guys here suggest  some  nice topics for d project. I wanna do something cool !!....plz help me*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/106.gif

Suggest some:
hardware based,
web based, or
app. based  projects
I prefer to do projects in d following languages:
32-bit C
C++/VC++
JAVA
.NET
flex
d first 2 r ma favorites,in Java and .Net am not dat geek, and flex I don't know nothing; just started studying it.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 19, 2008)

Another one here.. reporting for double post.


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 19, 2008)

Double post, reported.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 19, 2008)

guys I don't know wat happened ,I posted one but two appeared.........

plz anwser ma question instead of reporting so much*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/40.gif


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 19, 2008)

Multithreading is only excusable in this thread:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=78324


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 19, 2008)

bump....

plz look up ma post and answer guys*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/104.gif

help help....


----------



## MysticDews (Jan 19, 2008)

I did this last year as my project..
U can show controlling home devices using a cell phone. Like i had used a Nokia cell phone with bluetooth, n created a model of a house, with appliances like lights, fans, electronic curtains, oven, computer, etc. & had the cell phone send msgs to a PC.

Then, i wrote a program using vb.net 05 and kept it running on the PC. The program was such that, when a message was sent to the PC, a device in that house would start functioning.

All this was done using a parallel port cable, a bluetooth enabled phone, a bluetooth dongle on the pc, a vb.net code and some arbit stuff to show the appliances and to make the model..


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 19, 2008)

Do v need any external circuit for this? or can v only connect one device at a time?

And  hw  did  u  wrote the app. dat is running on d mobile ? in Java??


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey , anybody hav any other ideas ?? plz post and help....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif


----------



## kpmsivachand (Jan 19, 2008)

Do you know any scripting Language?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 19, 2008)

If necessary I will use Javascript.....


----------



## kpmsivachand (Jan 19, 2008)

If You know js then u can do Library project....


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 19, 2008)

Wat do u mean by Library project? windows library??? If not, am not interested. Similar projects r commonly done by other students. I wanna do something *different*.


----------



## MysticDews (Jan 19, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> Do v need any external circuit for this? or can v only connect one device at a time?
> 
> And  hw  did  u  wrote the app. dat is running on d mobile ? in Java??



The electric supply in my project was voltage from the parallel port. There are 6 (12  actually, but 6 each of Ground n their upper Voltages) pins that can give out usable voltage in a parallel port. So u can have 6 outputs. And the flow of current was controlled by the PC application.

Yeah, you need a simple external circuit, and you can easily make it yourself..
Like i had used an electric motor to represent a fan. The Back EMF problem with motors is the main reason to have that circuit and it had a set of diodes to create uni directional current flow.

There was no special application on the cell phone, it was just a 'Note' sent over the bluetooth.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 19, 2008)

_thanx_ *MysticDews.

*d project u said is a nice one...I will try to make some mods in ur ideas and will be considering  it  with  ma group  members.  
---------
V hav some topics like 

Image editing online apps in flex(flex is d new emerging language from Adobe 4 web based apps).
Download managers like torrents
Hardware monitoring + tweaking apps
Encryption software
Wat do u guys suggest? Which one is d best? If any other cool topics, plz post it guys..........*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/70.gif


----------



## MysticDews (Jan 19, 2008)

^ No thanks n all buddy... 

U cud also consider these topics..
1. Broadband Through Power Lines,
2. Electronic Language Translation


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 19, 2008)

hey man,r u insane ?*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/76.gif  or is it true dat v can sent Broadband signals thr Power lines??!!!!

Can u xplain hw?*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/63.gif


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 20, 2008)

?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 21, 2008)

bump

??


----------



## MysticDews (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah, if a Wikipedia entry is assumed to be true, it is possible!

I found that last year while searching for my project


----------



## mayurms (Feb 5, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> Hi guys, I'm doing  B.E in Computer Science  and am now in 6th sem. This sem we hav to do our mini project.Can u guys here suggest  some  nice topics for d project. I wanna do something cool !!....plz help me*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/106.gif
> 
> Suggest some:
> 
> ...




Hi, Try this website for ideas. 
*www.csreference.net/

*www.csreference.net/drupal/index.php?q=softwareprojectideas

*www.csreference.net/drupal/index.php?q=webprojectideas


----------

